
Can I name my company after a computer science algorithm? Like YC - mahshidz
How YCombinator did this? Does anything in the law prevent it? Do you have to take permission from the creator of the algorithm?
======
heptathorp
Why not? You could name your company after a fruit if you wanted to (as long
as there isn't already a company in your industry with that name).

~~~
kek918
Who would name their company after a fruit anyway?

Oh wait, never mind

------
sharemywin
trademark database

[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov)

you should also check the state you live in. Secretary of state usually
manages fictitious trade names

checking domain names is a good proxy also. if no one cared to buy xyz.com
then they probably didn't trademark it, etc.

------
kele
I believe there is a big difference between Y combinator and Dijkstra. In the
former case, it could be harder.

~~~
mahshidz
Can you elaborate more on this? It is harder to name?

~~~
davismwfl
I think the issue is using a generically named algorithm name versus using a
persons name that the algorithm is named after could be a different story. In
the example, Dijkstra is a surname, ycombinator is essentially just a made up
name. So it could be conceivable that the estate or a living person could take
issue (legal action) with you using their name. If I really wanted that name,
I'd check with an attorney and probably get a release from the estate or
living person to utilize their name in my company name, just to avoid any
issues.

------
lumberjack
Yes but I think it would then be harder to trademark. .

~~~
floppydisk
Trademarks can be industry specific. One could trademark a fruit or algorithm
name in the context of a company.

